# Anyone want to add this to ice fish equipment



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Home built vehicle that can handle thin ice - The Best of YouTube - bestofyoutube.com
http://bestofyoutube.com/thin-ice-vehicle


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Who needs an auger when you have that. 
Cool!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Just watching him break through the ice was nerve racking! They should charge admission for that terror ride! I need one....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

holey moley


----------

